# Proper Show Attire for Western County Pleasure/ Classic



## uwharrie (Mar 30, 2011)

Can folks provide some info on proper attire (for women) for the driver if you are in Western County Pleasure or Classic Pleasure?

Photos would be great as well!


----------



## Sandee (Mar 30, 2011)

uwharrie said:


> Can folks provide some info on proper attire (for women) for the driver if you are in Western County Pleasure or Classic Pleasure?
> 
> Photos would be great as well!


These photos are from us in AMHR - don't know exactly how they dress in AMHA.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 30, 2011)

For WCP I dress like I was in a western riding class:





For Classic I bet if you'd dress bling-less it would be best.


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice turnouts, everyone! I hope someday, if I ever show, it will be in this class. I LOVE my western attire!


----------



## uwharrie (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## keely2682 (Mar 31, 2011)

for nationals i wore a white lambskin western jacket with rhinestones

one year 1 wore it with a black skirt and black hat (and black harness on my horse)

the next year i wore it with sand pants and a sand hat (and light oil western harness)


----------



## wildoak (Apr 5, 2011)

Coming from a QH background, I see it as a chance to do a little more fun western pleasure dressing.



Western with a little more sparkle & glitz. I generally wear a broomstick skirt with a western styled top or jacket, and a good quality western hat. Will post some pictures from this past weekend when I get them.

Jan


----------



## ruffian (Apr 6, 2011)

Most of the WP/Classic turnouts I've seen are wearing Cowboy hats. There were some absolutely beautiful outfits at Nationals. Lots of rhinestones, fringe, etc. Very cool.


----------



## wildoak (Apr 20, 2011)

This is my western country horse/outfit from a couple of weeks ago. Jacket has swarovski crystals that don't show up in the photo.

Jan


----------

